# ::: Wie funktioniert Recycle ?



## Mythos007 (23. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

könnt ihr mir vielleicht genau erklären, wie ich
es schaffe in Recycle eine wav datei so zu exportieren,
dass ich sie in Reason benutzen kann - dabei sollte
die umgewandelte datei exact zugeschnitten sein und
auch auf ein Tempo von ca. 128 bpm gestrecht sein ...

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Bemühungen ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

benutz einfach wavelab fallst du das hast, dann mit Zeitkorrektur und als .wav exportieren und in dem drumcomputer von reason inportieren. fertig.

grüße aus münchen
thomas


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Februar 2002)

Chellaz tsdrummer,

Ja das mit dem Drummcomputer weiss ich - ich möchte
aber den Dr. rex von Reason benutzen weill ich da
bestimmte effekte anwenden kann die nicht bei dem
Drumcomputer möglich sind ...

Aber danke für deinen Vorschlag - bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## tsdrummer (25. Februar 2002)

kein problem, was auch noch interressant ist, ist http://www.fruityloops.de/

thomas


----------



## Arno (25. Februar 2002)

Hi Mythos!!

Die Arbeit mit Recycle ist wirklich nicht schwer.
Als erstes benötigst Du eine Wavedatei (Looops/Samples usw.).
Hauptsache die Endung .wav steht drin. 
Dieses Teil lädst Du in Recycle ein.

Mit dem "Slider"-Regler stellst Du die Genauigkeit ein, mit der
Recycle jeden Bassschlag, Snare oder sonstien Ron in Deiner Wave-
Datei erkennen soll. Zuviel macht den Kram unübersichtlich.
Jetzt kannst Du mit den Bars und Beats die Taktlänge festlegen und 
mit der Tempoeinstellung das Ganze verändern.

Wenn Du mit Deiner Bearbeitung des Samples fertig bist, speicherst
Du das Ergebnis als Rex.-Datei ab.
Jetzt kannst Du die Datei in den Dr. Rex. von Reason einladen und nach Lust und Laune weiter bearbeiten. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bischen weiterhelfen.


Gruß


Arno


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. Februar 2002)

also mythos...

Dass mit recycle geht so....

Einfach und ganz von alleine gehts nicht das nur mal so vorab...

Du lädst eine Wav. Aber die darf natürlich nicht allzu lang sein sonst wirds ungenau...
so jetzt ziehst du an dem schieberegler und siehst wie immermehr kleine schwarze balken kommen. stelle es so ein wie du es dir vorstellst( bei einem 4/4 beat in 4 Teile usw..) werden die dinger nicht korrekt gesetzt kannst du sie manuell verschieben oder mit dem stift neu einzeichnen. dann gibts noch die einstellungen für Bars(Slices pro Takt) und welche Taktart du hast. Ich hab das Programm jetzt nicht vor mir deshalb kann ichs dir nur so ungenau sagen. Bin ja auch nur ein Autodidakt. Zumindest errechnet er dir dann daraus die Grund-BPM-Zahl. wenn sie  bei 240 liegt hast du irgendwas mit den Bars und den Takten falsch eingestellt. Rumprobieren ist die Devise. Neben dem Play Knopf (links?) gibts so eine Art Preview Knopf da kannst du dann vorhören wie es sich bei welcher BPM zahl anhört... Dann speichern und fertig. Du musst das Sample vorher aber korrekt schneiden, damit vorn nicht noch ein unbrauchbarer Zipfel dranhängt. Also Mühe geben.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

2b

//edit
ach ja er speichert dass in mehreren dateien ( eine rx2 und dann die einzelnen slices als Audio) du musst dann däfür sorgen, dass er alle Dateien wiederfindet. Also nicht wild durch die gegend kopieren.
//


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

VIELEN DANK für eure Hilfe, ich habs so gemacht und
es hat prima funktioniert ...

Sagt mal gibts denn da auch die möglichkeit die
Geschwindigkeit genau festzulegen ? ich meine
auf 128 bpm ?

Bis dann dann Jungs euer Mythos


----------



## AKM<2b> (28. Februar 2002)

also wenn du eine datei hast, dann hat die eine bestimmte geschwindigkeit... da gibts nix zu ändern... aber dafür gibts ja recycle das man die hinterher in reason einstellen kann (bpm) wie mans brauch)...

@ARNO... du hast ja einen Haufen Ahnung wenn man das so sagen kann... Hast du vielleicht nicht mal das eine oder andere Stück das du hier veröffentlichen willst... Mythos und ich haben ja nu schon...
Wäre schon interessant... Lechz... Los Mythos unterstütz mich


----------



## Arno (1. März 2002)

Hi AKM<2b>, hi Mythos!

Vielen Dank für die letzte Nachricht.

Das mit der "Ahnung" hält sich sicherlich in Grenzen,
aber trotzdem danke.

Leider kann ich nicht mit einem eigenen Werk dienen, dass machen die 
Jungs der Firma Proppellerheads (http://www.propellerheads.se) mit Sicherheit weitaus besser.
Ich benutze lediglich die Audiosoftware um digitale Mixe meiner 
CD-Sammlung u. ähnliches zusammenzuschneiden und eventuell mal
ein Intro zu erstellen.
Den Rest meines "Wissens" hab ich mir über Jahre hinweg mit diversen
Büchern und Broschüren angeeignet.

Also, all zu doll ist das nicht. 

Was ich allerdings ganz gerne mache; Wavedateien in Recycle zerstückeln,die einzelnen Slicebereiche in Cubase (Spureinstellungen
alle) einzuladen, und so den Beat und das Tatktgefühl zu verändern um hieraus einen neuen Groove zu erstellen.

Was mich bei Eurer Arbeit interessieren würde, wofür Ihr Eure Software nutzt bzw. was Ihr beiden mit Euren Sounds plant.


Bis dann 

Gruß

Arno


----------



## AKM<2b> (1. März 2002)

also arno  
... ich muss dich glaub ich mal drängeln, dass du ein paar heisse traxx bastelst. Du kennst dich ja nu mit echt jedem (JEDEM) Program aus... Du vertehst sogar Cubase!!! Diese Masse an Möglichkeiten verwirrt mich dann doch...

dehalb :::: NISCHT WIE RAN ::::

Arno kannst ja auch mal deine Intros posten...
Was hast du denn alles in deiner Sammlung..??
Fragen über Fragen...

ALso ich mach das nur so aus hobby und übungszecken... ich werd immer besser und freu mich so... und wenn dann mal jemand sagt das ihm mein track gefällt, freu ich mich nochmal..

Sicher will jeder mal was veröffentlichen... aber ich bin da eher realist... Bei dem Überschwemmten Musikmarkt, der auch noch kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch steht.. Mir reicht es dann doch schon wenn einer Meiner Traxx mal auf einer Party gespielt wird
--> My 15 Minutes of fame   
Ist halt ein Hobby...

Hast du/ihr irgendwas an Harware??? (keyboards, Synthis...)
Nur mal so aus interresse... 

Tschö sagt 2b


----------



## Mythos007 (2. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz AKM<2b>, chellaz Arno,

Prima jungs - ich wäre wirklich dafür, das
wir zusammen einen Song kreiern sollten ...

was haltet ihr davon ? bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------

